# Tom's Bayou Valparaiso



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Took a little trip in the wind today, launched about 9 AM from Pin Oak/Shirks Bayou. 

Super wind, WSW made it quite a wet ride to some calmer water. 

Stopped in weekly bayou, threw the cast net for half an hour with NO bait, swapped to a baited Sabiki, nothing. Even with fresh dead cut shrimp. 

Moved to Tom's Bayou bridge, caught 6 pinners within 5 minutes and decided to drift with the wind from the bridge. 

Drug 2 Cajun Thunders, and a Jig head on the bottom from Tom's Bayou to Lions park with no hits on live bait. 

I did hook up with a 4' gar on a mambo mullet, made it to the boat and she spit. 

Pretty unsuccessful day, other than getting a great wind burn! 

Sorry no photos, too wet to take the phone out.


----------

